# Recover deleted Raid-5 volume



## noufal_pv (May 9, 2012)

Sir
I just deleted one Raid-5 volume which contains important Data. File system is ext2 on Synology NAS backup Device. How can I restore it .It contains very important Data.
Regards
Noufal
*removed phone number from post*


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,

What distribution and version are you using? Depending on what you have, download test disk from any software center or from here TestDisk Download - CGSecurity and use this software to recover your data.

Steve


----------



## noufal_pv (May 9, 2012)

I am using ext4 file system ,Raid-5 using 4 disk, on synology backup device.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Noufal is that your telephone number in your signiture?

If it is thats pretty dumb you should take it out before you start getting nuisance telephone calls.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

If you can, i'm not 100% sure, access the NAS storage device from a computer, run test disk on the device and recover the data that way


----------



## noufal_pv (May 9, 2012)

Hi Steve,
This Nas device can be access only as shared folder, and I have delected that volume which contains all the shared folder.file system is ext4-Synology Hibrid Raid (SHR)


----------

